# Room for 2-3 Saturday



## Fog Ducker

Heading out of Daybreak Marina in Pensacola Saturday morning and have room for 2-3. Right now, it's just me. If the forecast holds, looks like a run to the Edge.


----------



## capcoe

*Saturday*

Can't this weekend, but if you're going next Sat. you can count me in. You can PM or e-mail at [email protected].


----------



## Fog Ducker

capcoe said:


> Can't this weekend, but if you're going next Sat. you can count me in. You can PM or e-mail at [email protected].


May have room for you next weekend. I'll contact you if all works out.


----------



## Fog Ducker

Got a full boat.

Look for the report after the weekend.


----------



## Chief Schuh

Fog Ducker said:


> Heading out of Daybreak Marina in Pensacola Saturday morning and have room for 2-3. Right now, it's just me. If the forecast holds, looks like a run to the Edge.


You are a heartless A Hole. See you next week.:thumbsup:


----------

